# Tretlagerproblem swoop 190 9.0 und Stabile Pedalen gesucht



## marc53844 (24. Mai 2015)

Hi,

ich war nun 2 Tage im Bikepark Geiskopf und entsprechend hat mein Swoop ziemlich gelitten.

Ich bin ein mal stark gestürzt und ein mal sehr heftig mit der linken Pedale an einem Fels hängen geblieben.

Meine Saint Pedale dankt mir das nun mit Knarzen. Ich habe sie mal demontiert und geöffnet. Etwas gefettet und nachgezogen. Jedoch knarzt es weiterhin stark. 
Somit möchte ich nun ein paar Pedalen die etwas robuster sind. Jemand eine Idee? 

Zudem hat meine Kurbel radialspiel. Ich habe die Kurbel und das Tretlager inzwischen auseinander gebaut, gereinigt, gefettet und wieder festgezogen. Das brachte keine Besserung.
Die Lager machen an sich einen guten Eindruck. Kein kratzendes Geräusch oder irgendein stocken. Laufen butterweich. Ich vermute das die Kunststoffschalen welche an der Kurbel anliegen vermutlich abgenutzt sind und somit die Kurbelwelle nicht mehr sauber aufliegt. Kann das so sein? Muss man wirklich komplett neue Lager kaufen oder kann man diese Kunststoffteile ersetzen?

Wenn ja, welche Lager benötige ich? 

Gruß und Dank Marc


----------



## marc53844 (25. Mai 2015)

?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knoerrli (26. Mai 2015)

Ich glaub die Saint Pedale sind ansich ziemlich stabil(und damit leider auch ziemlich schwer).
Mag sein das es noch stabilere gibt aber bei einem Sturz bekommt man auch diese klein. 
Beim Tretlager bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher aber ich habe für ein GXP Innenlager noch keine Einzelteile gesehen. Du wirst dir also ein neues Lager kaufen müssen. Kostenpunkt ca. 30€ also verschmerzbar.


----------



## marc53844 (26. Mai 2015)

Ich war gerade bei H&S. Selbst dort war es ein Rätselraten welches Lager da verbaut ist ...
Schon blöd wenn der Mitarbeiter mit seinem Kollegen zusammen vor dem Laptop sitzen und auf der Bike-Discount-seite die Beschreibung des Rades durchlesen ... also so schlau war ich auch und INformationen zum Lager gab es da ebenfalls nicht.
Wie auch immer. Wir haben es dann rausgefunden. Leider nicht vor Ort.
MUss ich nun bestellen.
Ich habe mir noch neue Pedale mitgenommen.
Dazu habe ich noch einen Tip im INternet gelesen. Das Gewinde welches an die Kurbel kommt ordentlich fetten. Und siehe da, mein Knarzen an den alten Pedalen ist weg. Aber für 40 euro lege ich mir einfach ein paar auf Seite. Der nächste Bikepark kommt bestimmt.

Im übrigen handelt es sich bei dem Tretlager um ein Race Face Bottom Bracket X Type Team DH 68/73mm
Artikelnummer 10012215


----------



## BODOPROBST (26. Mai 2015)

marc53844 schrieb:


> Ich war gerade bei H&S. Selbst dort war es ein Rätselraten welches Lager da verbaut ist ...
> Schon blöd wenn der Mitarbeiter mit seinem Kollegen zusammen vor dem Laptop sitzen und auf der Bike-Discount-seite die Beschreibung des Rades durchlesen ... also so schlau war ich auch und INformationen zum Lager gab es da ebenfalls nicht.
> Wie auch immer. Wir haben es dann rausgefunden. Leider nicht vor Ort.
> MUss ich nun bestellen.
> ...


Zur Info der Swoop 190/210 hat ein Innenlager BSA 83mm oder bei E13 BSA 83mm mit Achse 30mm.aber ein Schaden
bei einen Sturz ist sehr unwahrscheinlich.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## marc53844 (26. Mai 2015)

Hm, also habe ich nun das falsche Lager bestellt? Weil Team DH steht bei meinem auch drauf.

Ich kann nur sagen das ich vor dem Bikepark kein Radialspiel hatte und nun habe ich welches.
Habe ja auch alles auseinander gebaut, geprüft und befestigt. Das spiel überträgt sich auf die andere Kurbelseite.


----------



## boarderking (26. Mai 2015)

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...ehuaSATaaNZbtVlVUnc3lpdKNkB45RwTV4RoCZfrw_wcB

Steht Team dh drauf und ist trotzdem 83 breit....


----------



## boarderking (26. Mai 2015)

Kurbel denn fest genug angezogen , und vorher gefettet?


----------



## Thiel (26. Mai 2015)

marc53844 schrieb:


> Hm, also habe ich nun das falsche Lager bestellt? Weil Team DH steht bei meinem auch drauf.
> 
> Ich kann nur sagen das ich vor dem Bikepark kein Radialspiel hatte und nun habe ich welches.
> Habe ja auch alles auseinander gebaut, geprüft und befestigt. Das spiel überträgt sich auf die andere Kurbelseite.


Zollstock an das Tretlager halten!!!


----------



## marc53844 (27. Mai 2015)

Na toll. Dafür fahre ich dahin.
Ok danke. Für das nächste mal weiß ich Bescheid. 

Kurbel ist ausreichend gerettet und mit knapp 50 nm angezogen.  
Trotzdem radialspiel. Ich kann mir nur ein Spiel zwischen Lager und Welle vorstellen.  Und die Welle wirkt nicht eingelaufen.


----------

